# trap size



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

would a number two coil spring trap hold a beaver if it was on a slide wire drowning rig, or is it just to small. I am kind of trying to find a universal trap size for yotes, cats and beaver. any other suggestions are apreciated.
thanx
gunth


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Too small. The smallest trap an experienced trapper would use would be a #3, which would have to be set for a front-foot catch. Have they been caut in smaller traps? Yes, but "flukes" happen. I've caught 40+ pound beaver in **** & rat sets in smaller traps.

If you have beaver you want to catch, they won't give you many chances to do so. They get real smart real fast. Spook 'em & they'll disapear (but not go away).

You're better-off with something in the 7"+ jawspread, #5's, MB 750, etc. for the beaver. Buying different traps for different furbearers is just part of the cost of "doing business".

You should stick with some of the smaller & easier to catch animals. Get some experience, gain some confidence, and have some fun. Learn to skin your catches, and learn how to read sign when you're setting & running your trapline. In between, turn your brain into a sponge and read all you can about trapping.

Coyote & beaver are more difficult to trap, and if you attempt them early-on, you may become discouraged & give-up. You'll remember your 1st **** just as much as if it were a coyote.

Smitty


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

agreed... i have also held 'fluke' beaver in 1 1/2 coils set for ****, but also had more pullouts than i care to remember. the only traps i use for beaver are the #5 or MB750... they will give you so much more opportunity to be successful.

cya


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

you guys are right i have not gained enough experience just yet to jump into that kind of stuff.
thanx for the info 
gunth


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

no i would at least use a number 3 if you use anything smaller your crazy


----------

